# Steeping Hops



## wbosher (25/8/12)

Hi guys,

I'm about to do my second brew and want to add some extra hops. I've done some Googling on steeping hops and it giving me conflicting information. I'm after both a little bittering and flavour.

After boiling water do I add the hops and keep it boiling, or turn the heat down (or off) before adding the hops?


----------



## Cube (25/8/12)

Depends. Going for bittering, flavor or aroma?

Bittering you need a sg similar to wort. 

Flavour you need as above to my thinking.

Aroma, just steep in hot water for 10 minutes.

100 grm of malt to 1 ltr of water boiling for first two options. Usual boil is 2 ltr water for simple boils for a k'n'k type addition of hops.


----------



## wbosher (25/8/12)

Mainly flavour and aroma, it's for a lager. If I get a little bittering too that's cool.

As it's only my 2nd brew I took the easy route and got the Copper Tun finishing hops, boil in a bag type...yes cheating I know.  

It says to steep for 10 minutes but I'm not really sure what that involves. The instruction say to add to 500mls of boiling water and allow to steep for 10 minutes. I'm not really sure what they mean by "steep".

Sorry for the silly questions.


----------



## mwd (25/8/12)

Just like making tea add your hop 'teabag' to a pot of boiling water. You will get some flavour and aroma but very little or nothing in bitterness.


----------



## wbosher (25/8/12)

Do I leave the water boiling or turn it down, or off?


----------



## Cube (25/8/12)

The word 'steep' means to let that shit sit in hot water for x amount of time, not boiling.

There you go.

Go and steep that shit 

Yeah and just tip that steep'ed liquid and tea bag into the brew. If using pellet hops, biff them in as well. Do not fear the hops.


----------



## wbosher (25/8/12)

Cheers  

So basically, boil the water - turn it off - chuck in the "teabag" for 10 minutes - throw it all in.

One other concern...I've heard that the hops should be put in the freezer. Mine's been sitting in a box on the kitchen bench for a few days. Will that degrade it in any way?

Once again, sorry for the silly questions.


----------



## Cube (25/8/12)

wbosher said:


> Cheers
> 
> So basically, boil the water - turn it off - chuck in the "teabag" for 10 minutes - throw it all in.
> 
> ...



Look at my avatar. Look again, and again. Relaxed?

Put hops in freezer. Next time you are in a brew shop look around. Are their hops in the freezer? Are their yeast in the fridge? No? Walk out with a smile and buy nothing but tins of goop from there. Not good enough for your beer. Find a shop that does and with that will come good advice. Here is good to but im half pissed.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (25/8/12)

Hops degrade differently depending on the variety, temparature, exposure to air etc...
A few days on the kitchen bench during winter will be OK...I doubt you would taste much difference.

...love that avatar :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/12)

wbosher said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm about to do my second brew and want to add some extra hops. I've done some Googling on steeping hops and it giving me conflicting information. I'm after both a little bittering and flavour.
> 
> After boiling water do I add the hops and keep it boiling, or turn the heat down (or off) before adding the hops?



What sort of hops.... ones from the brewshop that look like a tea bag, pellets or whole.....

If its a teabag, just drop it in the ferm as you fill it up with your kit mixture.


----------



## wbosher (26/8/12)

Thanks for the help guys.  

Now if I can get my kids to leave me alone for 5 minutes, I might be able to get it on today.


----------



## Wal05 (26/8/12)

wbosher said:


> Now if I can get my kids to leave me alone for 5 minutes, I might be able to get it on today.




I've got the same problem mate..... got ingredients spread all over the place waiting for the time to pounce!!!!


----------



## wbosher (26/8/12)

Finally...my little man's taking a nap and my wife has taken my daughter out for a couple of hours...yay!!!

All done.  

Wal05, I feel your pain. :lol:


----------



## Wal05 (26/8/12)

Got mine done this afternoon. One Czech Pils (as per Coopers ROTM from a few months ago), and a European Lager with some steeped Hallertau hops.

I too had to wait until the little fella had a camp at lunch time, but got to watch the V8supercars on the telly in the shed and play some french cricket with the other 3 kids while I brewed.... Life isn't just too bad!!!  B)


----------



## Blitzer (14/9/12)

I'm curious about boiling hops too, I have the following procedure just want to check if it's fine:

1. Start boiling 3 litres of water
2. Add 300g malt
3. Leave water boiling on flame/heat for 30 minutes.
4. 20 Minutes add hop pellets
5. 10 Minutes add hops pellets
6. 0 minutes add hops pellets

Hop pellets will dissolve in boiling water? Or should I be ensuring they are also in a tea bag of sorts?


----------



## DU99 (14/9/12)

a hop bag/sock would be ideal,but you do it the way you have written is fine, pour thru a strainer when adding to fermenter.


----------



## wbosher (14/9/12)

DU99 said:


> a hop bag/sock would be ideal




Would an old white sports sock do? Washed of course.


----------



## QldKev (14/9/12)

wbosher said:


> Would an old white sports sock do? Washed of course.



NO!

Buy a cheap pair of stockings, or a filter sock from a pool shop

Otherwise chuck them in free willy (how my hops go in)


QldKev


----------



## DU99 (14/9/12)

not that type of sock.most LHBS sell them.or just chuck the hops in and strain when adding to fermenter


----------



## wbosher (14/9/12)

DU99 said:


> not that type of sock.most LHBS sell them.or just chuck the hops in and strain when adding to fermenter




I guessed as much, just wanted to throw that out there.



QldKev said:


> NO!



Doesn't get much clearer than that, still pissing myself laughing. I can just see the look on your face when you typed that. :lol:


----------



## DU99 (14/9/12)

T2 sells empty teabags you can fill with hops.i use the when dry hopping.


----------



## Orangewhip (14/9/12)

Hey mate, I'm a newbie as well. I just cracked a lager that I steeped some nelson sauvin in 2 weeks ago. It's a simple coopers lager, steeped about 15g of the ns in a cup of boiling water for 10 mins out of the kettle, strained and added to wort.I gotta say that it tastes good, it tastes a little "grassy" but i can tell that in another few weeks it will be better than any other k&k I've done prior.I'm wrapped with it and looking forward to it maturing a bit.Brendon


----------

